# Violin collection



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

I came across this yesterday, and if you like violin solos, than listen!


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

No comments? Here's some more:


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Here's the other side of the "Violin collection":


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Bach for violin:


----------



## Schoenberg (Oct 15, 2018)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Bach for violin:


This is Bach's solo violin sonatas and partitas-arguably the best solo violin works.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Schoenberg said:


> This is Bach's solo violin sonatas and partitas-arguably the best solo violin works.


Thank you for your comment! Anyone else?


----------

